# Filly Pup Reserve Winners Bitch!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The Filly girl got her second Reserve today. She is 9 months old. We are working to get her some experience and ring training in conformation. A few judges have complimented her. Perhaps she will make a go of showing. 

Off to Louisville in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Filly!!!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Nice going!!! Pics?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!! Good luck in KY in a few weeks.

You know that Louisville show is where Max bailed off the pause table and went after the BC at the agility trial in 2003 which of course caused me to retire him on the spot. It was actually a really nice show.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WHoohoo! Congrats and where are the PICTURES!!!???


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The pictures... the show photographer does not process on site. It takes many days to get to place an order. Then it takes some days to get it at times. 

Helping to show 7 dogs in an all-breed setting. I don't have time for a camera, that is for sure. Those shows go fast!!


----------

